# Live Bait - March & April



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

What's the best live bait shop between Ocean City and CapeMay this time of year?

All candidates welcome.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## OL Bluesguy (Mar 3, 2004)

I.M heading down to OC this weekend I'll check it out.
I usualy go to fish'n stuff on Bay or Fin attics on West.

frank


























oc


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 20, 2004)

Hand's Bait & Tackle in Cape May, ask for Tim.


----------

